# Got'em charter question



## babypunkin00 (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone gone out on the boat got'em out of teaches lair if so how was it?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Went out with him a couple of years ago. Had a good trip with him. Truth be kown about this guy, he moved to Hatteras from Florida were he was a charter captain on larger boats. Most of the charter Captains in Hatteras are from Hatteras and this guy was outsider that moved into a tight knit fishing village so he did not have too many friends there. He had a nice boat was a nice guy and we caught fish so I was happy. He has been there for a least 6 years now.


----------

